# How I increased my ratings with one simple trick



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

At the end of the trip, I just thank the rider for being a great rider and for that I am giving him/her 5 stars. Also mention to them they can rate the driver from the Uber app right away. I make sure they see the screen with stars before they leave. Of course I don't submit until they leave so the ratings can be changed if needed. 80% of pax say they will do likewise and sure enough they do. 

After I started doing this, my non-raters dropped from 35% to 27%. And of course ratings climbed 0.05 as well. Not saying this strategy will work for everyone but worth giving it a try.


----------



## duchski (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a different strategy: I cancell rides before they start if I see any jerks entering my car. Sorry have to go home. I am no longer going to argue over 6 people in a sedan or why an open container is unacceptable : the morons will still rate you bad cause didn't allow them to puke over your leather seats or drink beer while in a moving car. Sad, but that's the reality


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I switched over to the local independent commercial-free public radio station about six weeks ago and my rating has jumped five tenths of a point.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Judging from the title I thought this was going to be like one of those "increase your shlong length by 4 inches" tutorial ads.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

I can inform this works. I started doing it a few days ago. I simply tell the pax when they exiting that I will give them 5 stars.

"I'll give you 5 stars"

They almost always say they will give me 5 stars. My rating have been seeing an upward trend.


----------



## RoPaDriver (Dec 11, 2015)

I say, "Thank you for being a 5-star passenger!" - for some reason, it feels a little less "fishing for a compliment" to me. It works. Anything we can do, right??!


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

My one friend and fellow Uber drivers says " I will trade you 5 stars for 5 stars". Simple and effective.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I ask for their phone & rate myself on it.


----------



## uberhound (Feb 17, 2016)

how are you all determining your rating percentage?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

uberhound said:


> how are you all determining your rating percentage?


Just find out how many rated trips you have compared to lifetime trips. Mine is running at 73% currently. Used to be 60% few weeks ago.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I will sniff your seat if you give me a 5 star rating. Maybe that will work.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Don't worry, Some pax will stick you with one star even if you offer them free ride lol, I used to offer water gums sometime not to every body ,once I offer a guy a bottle of water ,HE WAS LATE for his job ,he asked me if I can drive a bit faster ,reaching 85 mph ,I drop him off in time ,and guess what, got 1 star ,And report about my car ,cuz it's 2002 model. how I know it's him , he asked me how I drive a 2002 with uber I said uber only needed 2001,since you are paying cheap fees. After I never offer nothing and my rating is 4.7, I'm a town average rating is 4.5 , 4.4, Worcester ma. RATING DEPOND on area , ppl here in Worcester some of them are crappy, you have to shoose pax over 4.8 ,if you accept ping from low rated pax ,you will ended up 90 percent sticking with a one star
My rating was 4.14 ,couple months ago ,after 700 TRIPS IAM 4.67- 4.71


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> At the end of the trip, I just thank the rider for being a great rider and for that I am giving him/her 5 stars. Also mention to them they can rate the driver from the Uber app right away. I make sure they see the screen with stars before they leave. Of course I don't submit until they leave so the ratings can be changed if needed. 80% of pax say they will do likewise and sure enough they do.
> 
> After I started doing this, my non-raters dropped from 35% to 27%. And of course ratings climbed 0.05 as well. Not saying this strategy will work for everyone but worth giving it a try.


Not to be an ass but how much more money are you earning with all of these new 5 stars?


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Not to be an ass but how much more money are you earning with all of these new 5 stars?


Exactly. Unless you're in danger of getting deactivated for low ratings, just behave professionally and you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

This guy is obviously a genius!! 

if you know your a five star no need to beg for one. Cmon guys you can give the worst service and most likely you'll not get a 5 star even if you ask for it? 

One way I You can increase your rating is being professional, cordial, and know where you're going. That's all simple no hard math!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The truth is to just drive from point A to B with minimal wrong turns. Be polite, say hello, ask how their day is going.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

It does work, and no doubt Uber understood what they were doing with this system because it now waters down any potential gratuity into a star giveaway, and you can't pay bills with stars.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I just started with uber. I had to sweat ratings with lyft so i want a nice cusion so i can not think about it. 

Only thing i do differently is text them my car color as i usually pick up in crowded areas. This also saves me a bit of time here and there. But i think that gets things off on the right foot. 


So far 4.98 on 43 rated trips. Another month or so of that and i can forget about it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

VegasR said:


> I just started with uber. I had to sweat ratings with lyft so i want a nice cusion so i can not think about it.
> 
> Only thing i do differently is text them my car color as i usually pick up in crowded areas. This also saves me a bit of time here and there. But i think that gets things off on the right foot.
> 
> So far 4.98 on 43 rated trips. Another month or so of that and i can forget about it.


What you mean you had to sweat ratings with Lyft?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, i was at 4.85 or so for a few hundred rides. Then my ratings just started tanking, for no reason I could identify. I washed my car, they just went lower. I quit rather than be deactivated once they got bellow 4.6. 

Now im 4.98 on uber. I think some of it is a herd thing. They see a high rating they assume you are good. They see a low one and only they start looking for the reasons you have a low rating.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> Judging from the title I thought this was going to be like one of those "increase your shlong length by 4 inches" tutorial ads.


I too am disappointed....


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

OMG thank you... Good idea... I'm at 4.27 because someone left an orange peel and didn't clean it up in time


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

argyowl said:


> OMG thank you... Good idea... I'm at 4.27 because someone left an orange peel and didn't clean it up in time


4.27?


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah. I'm pretty much brand new. Last 4 ratings were 5, 2, 1, 1 in no specific order.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

argyowl said:


> Yeah. I'm pretty much brand new. Last 4 ratings were 5, 2, 1, 1 in no specific order.


Why the 1s? What happened?


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

I was on a 11 5* streak until someone left an orange peel in the back and didn't spot it... so I got dinged twice with two 1 stars then the 2 star is because I think she thought I was too skinny... I took a fat woman to the gym... The rating came on minutes after I dropped her off. Just assuming on the last 2 star though.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I have trou


argyowl said:


> I was on a 11 5* streak until someone left an orange peel in the back and didn't spot it... so I got dinged twice with two 1 stars then the 2 star is because I think she thought I was too skinny... I took a fat woman to the gym... The rating came on minutes after I dropped her off. Just assuming on the last 2 star though.


i have trouble believing an orange peel results in a 1


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

It's the only logical reason why I got the 1 stars. The trash was left back there unnoticed and the riders didn't want to ride next to an orange peel left behind. It screwed my streak up.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

duchski said:


> I have a different strategy: I cancell rides before they start if I see any jerks entering my car. Sorry have to go home. I am no longer going to argue over 6 people in a sedan or why an open container is unacceptable : the morons will still rate you bad cause didn't allow them to puke over your leather seats or drink beer while in a moving car. Sad, but that's the reality


Cheers to this old post. Exactly what I do. I only take nice people, who I in turn treat well - and almost all of my rides are very friendly, mixed in with a few who are dull and quiet (which is perfectly fine by me.)

I can vet and assess them pretty well in the quick time it takes to meet up.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

duchski said:


> I have a different strategy: I cancell rides before they start if I see any jerks entering my car. Sorry have to go home. I am no longer going to argue over 6 people in a sedan or why an open container is unacceptable : the morons will still rate you bad cause didn't allow them to puke over your leather seats or drink beer while in a moving car. Sad, but that's the reality


You truly are in the wrong business.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Telsa33 said:


> You truly are in the wrong business.


I disagree. I don't give a hoot about my ratings, I seem to have settled into a 4.8 and I'm fine with that. What I am concerned with is having to deal with obnoxious a-holes and their lack of regard for anyone other than themselves. If you are coming up to the car with 6 people, I roll down the window and tell them they have to cancel (or I wait 5 and cancel as no show). I'm getting paid and you are not getting a ride because you know better, you are just trying to get over. With the drinks, I politely tell them no but I'll be happy to wait and they usually guzzle them and hop in with no ill effect. Once in a while I get an attitude and handle same as above because they do no better. In neither case will the pax pay my fine should it come to that so take the cancel and move on. Probably make more money with the cancels anyhow but also somehow the pax need to be trained


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I disagree. I don't give a hoot about my ratings, I seem to have settled into a 4.8 and I'm fine with that. What I am concerned with is having to deal with obnoxious a-holes and their lack of regard for anyone other than themselves. If you are coming up to the car with 6 people, I roll down the window and tell them they have to cancel (or I wait 5 and cancel as no show). I'm getting paid and you are not getting a ride because you know better, you are just trying to get over. With the drinks, I politely tell them no but I'll be happy to wait and they usually guzzle them and hop in with no ill effect. Once in a while I get an attitude and handle same as above because they do no better. In neither case will the pax pay my fine should it come to that so take the cancel and move on. Probably make more money with the cancels anyhow but also somehow the pax need to be trained


You should team up with the other guy a buy a cab, then you can pick and choose who to let in your car. Be your self and throw the passengers out that do not pass your personality screening.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Telsa33 said:


> You should team up with the other guy a buy a cab, then you can pick and choose who to let in your car. Be your self and throw the passengers out that do not pass your personality screening.


Who pissed in your corn flakes this morning that you are looking to be a big man on the Internet. I drive near a college campus so I deal with college students trying to pull crap all the time. You want to get a ticket for overcrowding or open container be my guest. I make more on cancellations than letting them run rough shod over me. I'm here to make money and do it as safely as possible ty, you have fun playing clown car or whatever.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> You truly are in the wrong business.


I disagree. Nothing wrong with screening rides. As an independent contractor you are wise to not start rides that you know will go bad.

I am not so desperate I have to cling to every ping. I feel bad for anyone who has to drive that way.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If for any reason you have to tell someone no, cancel before you start the trip.

You can't afford to take a rating hit for telling someone you can't fit all 5-6 people in your car.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> You should team up with the other guy a buy a cab, then you can pick and choose who to let in your car. Be your self and throw the passengers out that do not pass your personality screening.


If you had a cab instead of Uber, you could pick up the jerks because they can't rate you. I'd pick up jerky pax if I had a cab, but with Uber I would skip them. Uber penalizes the driver for picking up the jerks because of the rating system.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You want to get a ticket for overcrowding or open container be my guest.


I allow open containers in my car only because a for-hire vehicle is exempt from the open-container law in Nevada. One of the few good laws we have here in NV.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

VegasR said:


> Well, i was at 4.85 or so for a few hundred rides. Then my ratings just started tanking, for no reason I could identify. I washed my car, they just went lower. I quit rather than be deactivated once they got bellow 4.6.
> 
> Now im 4.98 on uber. I think some of it is a herd thing. They see a high rating they assume you are good. They see a low one and only they start looking for the reasons you have a low rating.


Maybe you yapped too much at the millenials. They don't like it ya know especially if your an ol fart. If they are on their phone leavem alone.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

uberhound said:


> how are you all determining your rating percentage?


Its easy as punch. You take your overall number of trips divide by 3 carry the 1 now multiply by 100% and vwalah!


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Uber enslave you more by creating this rating system, bullshit, I never care ,I'm nice if someone leave negative feedback, you can't do nothing about it, keep driving if you want, for I'm done with uber, no benifits. My rating I never get a damn, some passengers said I will give you 5 star I said give me 5$ tips and stick me with one star, the only issue is money, who drive for uber full time? Man you have to get yourself a real job. Uber just temporary solution untill you get a job.and drive if there is surge .


----------

